# CB African Dwarf Crocodile.



## crazy about reptiles (Jul 5, 2008)

CB African Dwarf Crocodile with papers for sale.


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*african dwarf crocodile!!*

pm'ed you about this crocodile before?never got back to me?how much you want?is it a male?think you said it was?

also i belive you are in ireland,if possible would you be able to meet at hollyhead ferry port?just a thought?

have 3 african dwarf crocodiles also have money and space to buy!!


----------



## crazy about reptiles (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re*

Pm sent


----------

